# My Edgestar, Coolerador, and stash



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's my Edgestar 28 with Chasidor shelves and trays:









Temperature Sensor drilled and routed through back


















3 lbs of beads and fans









Ranco Temperature controller









Boxes


















CC singles on left, Liga Privada, Illusione, and Padron (bottom layer) singles on right









Anejos, Opus, other premium stuff on left, large/long sticks on right









Mostly Pepin/Pete Johnson and Fuente singles









Spillover coolerador









Thanks for looking! I couldn't have put this stuff together without all the help and information I've found on puff!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Man that look SWEET!!!
someday I will get there...haha
JH


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great setup! Awesome cigars! I see a little lancero heaven in there!

Where did you get those nice mesh bags in blue?


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool. Hopefully I reach the point where my wine fridge is full of super premiums and not "mega mash samplers"


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Great setup! Awesome cigars! I see a little lancero heaven in there!
> 
> Where did you get those nice mesh bags in blue?


I'm starting to really appreciate the lanceros. The mesh bags come with conservagel beads...they are really convenient.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Seeing pictures like this make me want to take out the pantyhose and use something nicer LOL! I guess I will keep my eye out at the craft stores.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Seeing pictures like this make me want to take out the pantyhose and use something nicer LOL! I guess I will keep my eye out at the craft stores.


Honestly I don't even see them much because they are stashed in the back under the bottom drawer. As long as they keep the beads together it doesn't really matter.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Great setup! Awesome cigars! I see a little lancero heaven in there!
> 
> *Where did you get those nice mesh bags in blue?*


try here......

Sheer Organza Bags & Pouches


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! First of all, it looks clean, organized and well put together. A lot of effort and it shows, nicely done!

That stash is amazing! OpousX's, real Cohiba's, My Fathers, Tatuaje's, Liga Privada's, WOAM's, Bolivar's... *sigh* So very yummy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Jimmy. Pantyhose are staying for a little while longer anyway until I can reorganize everything in about two weeks.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome setup! Looks neat and clean, even with that giant stash. Good work!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> Here's my Edgestar 28 with Chasidor shelves and trays:
> 
> Thanks for looking! I couldn't have put this stuff together without all the help and information I've found on puff!


You have great taste! My Edgestar looks just like yours, right down to the contents.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> You have great taste! My Edgestar looks just like yours, right down to the contents.


+1 except you have far more cc's by far. Nice set-up brother...very nice!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Envious ...jealous....in complete awe....great set up and excellent collection. Dont ever see myself getting to your level but it is really nice to see it.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great job, looks great


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice and clean investment of time and effort.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Envious ...jealous....in complete awe....great set up and excellent collection. Dont ever see myself getting to your level but it is really nice to see it.


Believe me, I said the same thing once...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> Here's my Edgestar 28 with Chasidor shelves and trays:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Tony!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very very nice man. Great selection. And I love the avatar, very cool.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice set up Justin.
Great cigars.
Great Pics.
Very nice!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Great stash!

Got Beads?


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Took some updated pics:
The vino:

































Various layers of my cooler:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Justin, just saw this thread and have to say I am in love with your stash! The CCs look incredible and you've got some AWESOME sticks in there.

Have you ever had the Punch Coronations in th green tubo? I've been trying to track some of those down for my brother.

Looks great though and perfect organization!


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a clean lookin one nice job man


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Justin, just saw this thread and have to say I am in love with your stash! The CCs look incredible and you've got some AWESOME sticks in there.
> 
> Have you ever had the Punch Coronations in th green tubo? I've been trying to track some of those down for my brother.
> 
> Looks great though and perfect organization!


I haven't had the ones in the green tubo, but I read a review saying they're the same sticks just with a nicer band/tubo.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> I haven't had the ones in the green tubo, but I read a review saying they're the same sticks just with a nicer band/tubo.


Awesome! I'll have to try and locate a couple for my brother, they were one of his favorites!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dam Justin !!!! Awesome collection brother !!! Cant stop looking. lol Those LP's look deelicious !!!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweet setup and nice stash of cigars.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome collection.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

That looks awesome. How much of the beads did you use for your cooler?


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Tony, for moving the photos to the front of the thread. Instead of drooling once, I have to drool twice now....

Good Job Justin... Nice and clean setup...

Sorry I am still new here... May I ask what the Ranco Temperature controller for? Does it actually regulate your cooler's temp? Is it Accurate?


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

athomas2 said:


> That looks awesome. How much of the beads did you use for your cooler?


I think I have about 3 lbs in the Edgestar. I've taken some out to use in my coolers, but I think 3 lbs is probably overkill anyways.



stephen_bj said:


> Thanks Tony, for moving the photos to the front of the thread. Instead of drooling once, I have to drool twice now....
> 
> Good Job Justin... Nice and clean setup...
> 
> Sorry I am still new here... May I ask what the Ranco Temperature controller for? Does it actually regulate your cooler's temp? Is it Accurate?


If I were to run the Edgestar without a temp controller on the warmest setting, the fridge would be on all the time and the max temp would be somewhere in the 63-65 range. Since it's pretty cool most of the year where I live, I just wanted a setup that would allow me to keep the cooler off most of the time to save energy, but turn on automatically when the temperature rises to or above 70 degrees. The temperature controller allows me to do exactly this. I have it set to turn on power to the fridge when the temp inside gets to 69 degrees, then turn off power when it cools down to 66 degrees. Works like a charm!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Nov 25, 2010)

beautiful set-up.


----------

